
Show HN: Gocorona – Coronavirus Statistics Dashboard for Your Terminal - ayoisaiah
https://github.com/ayoisaiah/gocorona
======
melicerte
Installed on my ubuntu 19.10 laptop and it works great! Thanks !

As a suggestion, it would be great to go in a country details view (clicking
enter on the country) to get further information like total case per millions
and total deaths, ...

Or simply add new columns in the country lists with these information.

